# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  A është UÇK-ja ushtria më e suksesshme e shekullit ne botë?

## fisniku-student

Nuk po zgjatem me shume ne postimin e pare, mirpo po e beje pyetjen dhe nje sqarim ne pyetje.

Duke e pasur parasysh se Serbia si trasheguese te nje arsenali dhe filozofie ushtarake te nje Shteti me renome luftarake si Yugosllavia, te deshtoj perball nje "ushtrie" Guerile siq ishte UCKja.

Te mos harrojm qe Serbia ka trasheguar arsenalin Luftarak te Yugosllavis qe ne ate kohe eshte konsideruar dhe radhitur si superfuqia gati e tret e Evropes ne kete fushe.

Dhe kush ne fakt ka qen UCKja dhe qfar potenciali Luftarak ka pasur qe te sfidoj nje Gjigant te tille ne kete fushe.

Dhe a e bene UCKen ky fakt edhe prej Levizjeve me te suksesshme Qlirimtare qe ka pasur Kombi ynë, duke perfshire ketu edhe Ushtrine e Skenderbeut(gjithnje marr per baze kriterin: luften e fituar dhe jo betet e fituara).

Ku mendoni se eshte filozofia e gjithe kesaj Lufte qe e ka bere Ushtrin Clirimtare te Kosoves, te jete ajo qe i dha shkelmat e fundit Yugosllavis?

Diskutim te mbare .

----------


## Homer

> Duke e pasur parasysh se Serbia si trasheguese te nje arsenali dhe filozofie ushtarake te nje Shteti me renome luftarake si Yugosllavia, *te deshtoj* perball nje "ushtrie" Guerile siq ishte UCKja.

----------


## xfiles

pa nderhyrjen e amerikes?

----------


## mendimi

Me vjen keq te prish entuziazmin po e sukseshme ishte sepse nderhyri NATO dhe cliroi Kosoven, perndryshe per cfare suksesi behet fjale kur 1 milion veta per disa muaj u larguan nga Kosova. 
Siq e dijne te gjithe ska qene UCK ja ushtri qe ka mundur ta mposhte ushtrin jugosllave dhe ska qene ne gjendje gati askund te mbaje vije frontale per nje kohe te gjate. Por ishte ushtri guerile siq dihet dhe roli i saj ashtu ishte qe te sensibilizoj NATO ne, dhe te clirohet Kosova. Ne kete aspekt ishte e sukseshme por po te mos ishte NATO Kosova do te zbrazej siq u zbraz.

----------


## gerrard73

*C'eshte kjo teme kaq idiote? UCK-ja ka qene nje ushtri dinjitoze, por e dime shume mire se kush e cliroi Kosoven. U desh te vinte ushtria me e madhe e te gjith koherave per te fituar luften.*

----------


## fisniku-student

Pse beheni kaq amatera dhe Trupeshku, aman kursemani temen nese nuk ia keni haberin Historis se para 10 vjeteve.

*Shkundeni pak Trurin*

Te gjithe e dijn finishin e luftes ne Kosove, mirpo a eshte ne gjendje dikush ta dij se kush e e filloj kete lufte , kush e udheheqi kete lufte dhe kush e sjelli kete deri te ky finish i suksesshem per ne.

Ne lufte nuk eshte vetem Tanku dhe Baruti, por eshte edhe strategjia dhe politika e udhehequr ne ate Lufte.

Levizjet clirimtare me heret ndoshta kan luftuar me shume se sa te UCKes, mirpo kan deshtuar te udheheqin me politike. 

Duhet ta pranojm qe pjesa me e suksesshme e UCKes ka qen Strategjia Politike, sepse me kete strategji ka arritur qe te bind boten se vertet eshte nje Ushtri qe mbron popullin dhe se para botes ka dal si pale clirimtare, ndersa ka paraqitur palen serbe si agresion dhe pale qe dhunon te drejtat e shqiptareve.

Nese nuk kan arritur shqiptaret me shekuj qe ta bindin boten se ne kemi te drejte,ateher politika e UCKs ka qen ajo qe e ka bere kete.

Nuk ka qen leht qe nje Gjigand si Serbia dhe me nje intelegjenc sekrete dhe politike siq ka pasur UDBn, te sfidohet nga nje strukture politike te nje grupi ushtaresh.

Sot existojn me dhjetra Ushtri dhe levizje clirimtare ne bote, mirpo asnjera nuk ka arritur qe te kete efekte aq te medha ne Bote dhe te bind boten se ka te drejt dhe te eleminoj nje okupues shekullor nga territori i tyre.

Keshtu qe duhet ta kuptoni se Lufta nuk behet vetem me arme, por edhe me laps dhe me leter.

Aman i lus disa qe nuk kan haber ne kete qeshtje te mos me neverisin ketu em chit-chate kurvash.

----------


## Homer

> Keshtu qe duhet ta kuptoni se Lufta nuk behet vetem me arme, por edhe me laps dhe me leter.


Ne rastin e Kosoves, lufta u ba me gur.

Nuk shoh nej gja ma interesante me than perveç chit-chatit ne nje teme kaq absurde.  :me dylbi:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Aman o fisnik  sa mend do per ta analizuar luften e kosoves?
Uck ishte nje njesi guerrilase ,as ushtri nuk do e quaja, e cila u mundua ta luftonte serbin me aq takat sa kishte. A do ja dilte mbane e vetme ta fitonte kete lufte?---Absolutisht jo. 
Sa per nga ana diplomatike , edhe nqs ata sdo i lypeshin amerikes e europes , prape perendimi do ishte fut ne ate lufte , sepse do ishte marrezi te lejohej ne fund te shekullit 20 te beheshin genocide apo spastrime etnike ne mase te tilla ne mes te europes. 
UCK une them qe spati ndikim fare ne ate lufte.Edhe nga ana tjeter ta quash ate si ushtria me e sukseshme e shekullit?
Jo jo jo.

Nqs do ushtri te sukseshme , ke ushtrine e afganistanit , qe ja sh.kerdheu nenen si rusise ,por edhe natos e usa gjithashtu. Kjo quhet vertet ushtri shkaterruese per cdo fuqi qe futet aty. Me qindra mijera ushtare , me armet me moderne qe ekzistojne sot ne bote , e prape spo mundohen ti bejne zap ushtrine guerrilase te afganistanit. As ushtri guerrilase nuk quhet me , kur betejat po ndodhin ne fusha te hapura , me territore te pavarura . 
Ose edhe ushtria e bosnjes qe goxha e sukseshme. Vertet shume boshnjake lane jeten aty, sepse nuk kishin avantazhet e kosovareve te cilet kishin token shqiptare per te emigruar, ama ushtria boshnjake ne fund te asaj luftes bashke me freedom fighters myslimane aq shume avancuan ne territoret serbe , sa 3-4 muaj para marreveshjen per perfundimin e asaj lufte , ato forcat avancuan ne kufirin serb duke zaptuar disa fshatra atje. Prandaj u detyrua serbi ta perfundonte ate lufte ne tavoline . 
Edhe ushtria e cecenise qe e sukseshme per disa kohe , e cila detyroi mighty russia te largohej prej groznit per 3-4 vite te tera , apo ajo e hizbullave e cila fitoi kundra cifuteve.

----------


## Llapi

Une mendoi dhe jam i bindur se PO
tuj i marr parasysh disa veshtirsi qe i ka cek hapsi i temes dhe disa pengesa tiera 
une mendoi se Po

----------


## fisniku-student

> Nqs do ushtri te sukseshme , ke ushtrine e afganistanit , qe ja sh.kerdheu nenen si rusise ,por edhe natos e usa gjithashtu. Kjo quhet vertet ushtri shkaterruese per cdo fuqi qe futet aty. Me qindra mijera ushtare , me armet me moderne qe ekzistojne sot ne bote , e prape spo mundohen ti bejne zap ushtrine guerrilase te afganistanit. As ushtri guerrilase nuk quhet me , kur betejat po ndodhin ne fusha te hapura , me territore te pavarura .


Lol pajtohem me ty, mirpo edhe Lufta ne Afganistan kunder Rusis ka qen e financuar nga Amerika. Llogaritet te jete ndihmesa ne fonde rreth 5 miliard dollar qe i ka dhene amerika ne afganistan vetem e vetem per ta luftuar Rusin.

Keshtu qe qdo lufte asnjeher pa ndihmesen e dikujt tjeter nuk eshte fituar, keshtu ka ndodhur edhe me kosoven.

Edhe njeher them qe UCKja ia ka arrite qe Serbin ta fut ne kurth dhe ta paraqes para botes si nje shtet qe ushtron gjenocid dhe keshtu pastaj bota vendosen te nderhyn, d.m.th ketu qendron krejt esenca e luftes se UCKes.

Dhe fakti qe nuk ka pasur fronte lufte te medha sikur ne luftra tjera, pikerisht ky fakt e bene UCKn te veqant dhe dinake, sepse strategjia e UCKs ka qen pikerisht me taktike operative Guerile dhe duke vazhduar keshtu arrinte qe te ngacmonte ushtrin serbe dhe pastaj serbet benin ofenzive ushtarake dhe poashtu edhe krime ne popullsi dhe kjo monitorohej nga gazetaret dhe veshguesit nderkombetar qe ne fund te shifej se kush eshte serbi i vertet.

Per tu konsideruar lufta e UCKs e menqur eshte fakti se me mundesit e veta ka bere nje lufte te pastert dhe se nuk ka bere krime dhe ky faktor ne syrin nderkombetar ka luajtur rol vendimtar, sepse ateher u be e kjart nje aneshmeria ne krime.

Tash Shtrohet pyetje : *Pse nuk nderhyri Nato dhe Amerika, para se ta niste luften UCKja?*





> *Homer* 
> 
> Nippon ndodhet ne Itali ?!
> 
> Fisnik, te jesh akoma ne 8-vjeçare, pamvarsesisht nga mosha, nuk quhesh si studen


Te njof me emer dhe mbiemer dhe e di kush m*uti je, pse ke nderruar vendbanim kjo deshmon se je nje endacak apo kolon romë.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Po ke nja tre vjet ketu ne forum dhe nuk ke mesuar te shkruash.Nese do te them se me kete teme ke pase synim provokativ ,do te te beja ty nje vleresim te pa merituar.Ti je nje viktime e pa fajshme islamike.Se mos mendon se je  dhe musliman.Jo mer bure.Nje student muslaiman eshte shume cilesore, pavaresisht se ai ka perqafuar nje besim tjeter, ai eshte kualitativ.Ti me dukesh mua si ato shishet e plastikes  qe jo vetem qe jane bosh por qe paraqesin dhe rrezik per ambjentin, pasi nuk treten.Ketu ne forum ka mjaft anetare analfabet, por qe kane intuite , jane te zgjuar dhe ndonse me gabime garmatikore , marrin pjese ne menyre dinjitoze ne debat.Pra je ti ai qe i mungon truri dhe qe duhet te besh dhe shurren.Ty te mungojne normat me elementare te edukates.
> 
> UCK.Eshte nderi i Kosoves persa i perket kohes se luftes.Nuk besoj kurre  qe dhe nje antare fare i thjeshte i lesaj levizje, te hedhe poshte kontributin e faktorit nderkombetare e vecanrisht atij amarikan.Pra ti je dhe nje bukeshkale.Dhe bukeshkali, eshte personifikim i ligesise.


----------

o Plakush ik shko merre pensionin se eshte fundi i muajit dhe te nevoiten leket per te blerë barna me rastin e rrjedhjes se urines.

Ps: Me kete teme , nuk kam per qellim ta nenvlersoj rolin e Amerikes dhe atyre qe kontribuan, sepse kjo eshte absurde te diskutohet, mirpo pasi nuk dua te ia humbash rendesin keyre subjekteve,ateher as rendesin dhe rolin qe pati UCKja ne kete rast, sepse UCKja nuk kan qen Kaqak apo Ballista siq i vlersoni ju.

Eshte interesante nje fakt qe po verej ne kete teme: *Pse vetem anetaret nga Shqipria po e kundershtojn kete teme?*

----------


## pejani34

thuani qte doni, shqiptaret kurr ma te bashkum nuk jan kan se ne luften e uck, dhe kurr ma shum luft nuk kan ba shqiptaret prej qe egzistojn shqiptaret.

edhe pse ka pas shum ma shum ushtar dhe nuk ju kan pergjigj thirjes.

lavdi trimave dhe inshalla ne xhenet.

----------


## andirago

Kuptohet që është Ushtria ma e sukseshme në botë, sepse e ka çliru Kosovën.

N' kohën e UÇK-së çdo gjë ka qenë në rregull, dhe asnjëherë nuk është ndal rryma, dhe kush ka fol serbisht ka pas 50 DM gjobë.

Pastaj erdhi NATO dhe na okupoi, duke vrarë e prerë shqiptarë, pastaj më 16, 17 dhe 18 mars 2004, na i vranë dhjetëra djem të rinj, na i shkelën me tankse, dhe ende janë duke e mbajtur peng jetën e shqiptarëve.

----------


## extreme

> pa nderhyrjen e amerikes?



Edhe ne nderhyrjen e Amerikes UCK-ja ka pasur nje ndikim  :buzeqeshje:  . Boll qe i ka kallxu amerikes na kemi me luftu deri ne shqiptarin e fundit me dinjitet na nuk jem terorista siq serbia po na qun na po bejm nje luft te paster clirimtare edhe ket e ka pa e gjith bota , nuk ka psur amerika mundesi tjera pos te intervenoi .

----------


## xfiles

> Edhe ne nderhyrjen e Amerikes UCK-ja ka pasur nje ndikim  . Boll qe i ka kallxu amerikes na kemi me luftu deri ne shqiptarin e fundit me dinjitet na nuk jem terorista siq serbia po na qun na po bejm nje luft te paster clirimtare edhe ket e ka pa e gjith bota , nuk ka psur amerika mundesi tjera pos te intervenoi .


jam dakord,
por tema thote "ushtria me e suksesshme e shekullit",
me sa me kujtohet mua, shqiptaret e kosoves u shperngulen ne mase ne shqiperi asokohe, dhe kur nato bombardoi serbine atehere paten mundesi te kthehen.

----------


## andirago

> me sa me kujtohet mua, shqiptaret e kosoves u shperngulen ne mase ne shqiperi asokohe, dhe kur nato bombardoi serbine atehere paten mundesi te kthehen.


Dëbimi i grave, fëmijëve dhe pleqve ka ndodh në kohën kur Kosova bombardohej.

Më 11 qershor hyri UÇK në Prishtinë duke çliruar Kosovën përfundimisht.

Dy ditë më vonë, më 13 qershor (data 13!!!), hyri KFOR dhe pushtoi Kosovën.

----------


## Dito

> Nuk po zgjatem me shume ne postimin e pare, mirpo po e beje pyetjen dhe nje sqarim ne pyetje.
> 
> Duke e pasur parasysh se Serbia si trasheguese te nje arsenali dhe filozofie ushtarake te nje Shteti me renome luftarake si Yugosllavia, te deshtoj perball nje "ushtrie" Guerile siq ishte UCKja.
> 
> Te mos harrojm qe Serbia ka trasheguar arsenalin Luftarak te Yugosllavis qe ne ate kohe eshte konsideruar dhe radhitur si superfuqia gati e tret e Evropes ne kete fushe.
> 
> Dhe kush ne fakt ka qen UCKja dhe qfar potenciali Luftarak ka pasur qe te sfidoj nje Gjigant te tille ne kete fushe.
> 
> Dhe a e bene UCKen ky fakt edhe prej Levizjeve me te suksesshme Qlirimtare qe ka pasur Kombi ynë, duke perfshire ketu edhe Ushtrine e Skenderbeut(gjithnje marr per baze kriterin: luften e fituar dhe jo betet e fituara).
> ...



Nga ana metaforike jam me ju qe ishte ashtu edhe keshtu, por nese do te jemi perballe fakteve atehere duhet te jemi dhe realiste. UCK-ja sherbeu si nxitese e aspiratave te nje populli njekohesisht edhe si nje pretekst elementar per amerikanet mbi ceshtjet gjeostrategjike.
Ka nje problem te madh midis shqiptareve sepse nuk shohin dot realitetin ne sy. As shqiperia nuk kishte mundesi te mposhte nje force si serbia dhe jo me 5000 burra maleve.

----------


## firaku

*Levizja me e sukseshme guerile e shekullit te fundit ka qene dhe do mbetet Ushtrija Clirimtare e Kosoves.*

----------


## hasjani 51

> Nga ana metaforike jam me ju qe ishte ashtu edhe keshtu, por nese do te jemi perballe fakteve atehere duhet te jemi dhe realiste. UCK-ja sherbeu si nxitese e aspiratave te nje populli njekohesisht edhe si nje pretekst elementar per amerikanet mbi ceshtjet gjeostrategjike.
> Ka nje problem te madh midis shqiptareve sepse nuk shohin dot realitetin ne sy. As shqiperia nuk kishte mundesi te mposhte nje force si serbia dhe jo me 5000 burra maleve.


      UÇK eshte padyshim ushtria me e sukseshme qe organizoj populli shqiptare ndonjehere ne luften e tij shekullore per liri e mvehtesi.Kjo ushtri eshte me e sukseshmja ne  realizimin e qellimeve  te popullit nga gjiri i te cilit doli duke jetesuar endrren shekullore te lirise dhe daljes nga kthetrat e roberise se eger serbosllave.
      Kur kemi parasysh kohen dhe rraethanat ne te cilat u organizua kjo ushtri edhe faktin se perpjekje te pengimi dhe mohimi nga organizimi dhe lideri kryesor politik,i cili ishte jo vetem kunder luftes se armatosur por kunder te gjitha formave te rezistences aktive, atehere pergjegjja ne pyetjen e parashtruar nga abonuesi i kesaj teme eshte pozitive.
       Vetem guximi i madh,vendosmeria e papare dhe heroizmi deri ne flijim i djemve te luftes beri qe te te ndryshihet faqja e historise , te fitohet perkrahja dhe simpatia e SHBA-ve dhe NATO-se dhe perfundimisht te ndrysohet harta e Europes.
       Absurdi me i madh si gjithnje vjen nga ne shqiptaret.Shum shqiptare nuk duan te pranojne ate qe te tjeret madje edhe shtetet me te fuqishme te botes haptazi e kane pranua se ne luften kunder  okupatorit serboqetni per lirine e Kosoves luftoi me sukse nje ushtri e cila me guximin dhe vendosmerine e vete,me organizimin dhe pastertine eluftes mahniti opnionin demokratik te botes.

      Eshte e pakuptushme qe sot ne disa koka eshte e ngulisur ende hipnoza e politikes se servilitetit dhe nenshtrimit. E asaj politike qe ne fillim perpiqej te frikesonte popullin shqiptar te Kosoves me forcen dhe aftesine e madhe te okupatorit madje duke etiketuar e demonizuar luftetaret e lirise. Kur kemi parasysh luften e UÇK-se,kushtet dhe rrethanat ne te cilat u zhvillua lufta, dhe kryesorja suksesi dhe rezultati perfundimtar i kesaj lufte eshte  ploteshit jasht logjike te kuptohet minimizimi deri ne mohim i meritave,heroizmit,sakrifices dhe suksesit te UÇK-se nga shqiptaret.Eshte e sigurte se politika e krereve e bajraktareve te dekretuar nga okupatoret me shekuj e qe zbatonin pushtetet e 
direktivat e padroneve te cilet u jepnin si kompenzim ca poste dhe disa kompetenca e privilegji mjerane e kane bere te veten.Disa shqiptare edhe sot e kesaj dite nuk mund te pranojne se djemte e ketij populli u ngriten ,luftuan dhe arriten terealizojne endrren shekullore ne kundershtim me vullnetin dhe urdherat e bajraktarit me myhyre te dovletit, madje pa e pyetrur fare as pa pprite direktivat e Beogradit.
      A ka turp me te madh per shqiptarin sa te mos pranoje luften  dhe gjakun e derdhur te djemve te Kosoves per lirine e  saj dhe merita pse jo te atyre  te cilet arriten te mundin friken dhe te ofrojne ne altarin e lirise se atdheut jeten e tyre si deshmi te dashurise.

----------


## gerrard73

> Pse beheni kaq amatera dhe Trupeshku, aman kursemani temen nese nuk ia keni haberin Historis se para 10 vjeteve.
> 
> *Shkundeni pak Trurin*
> 
> Te gjithe e dijn finishin e luftes ne Kosove, mirpo a eshte ne gjendje dikush ta dij se kush e e filloj kete lufte , kush e udheheqi kete lufte dhe kush e sjelli kete deri te ky finish i suksesshem per ne.
> 
> Ne lufte nuk eshte vetem Tanku dhe Baruti, por eshte edhe strategjia dhe politika e udhehequr ne ate Lufte.
> 
> Levizjet clirimtare me heret ndoshta kan luftuar me shume se sa te UCKes, mirpo kan deshtuar te udheheqin me politike. 
> ...


*Nuk e di se çfare studenti jeni dhe per çfare studioni, por do te ishte me mire t'a mbyllin ate shkolle ku ju studioni.*

----------

